# New XD 45 compact



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

They have come out with a compact 45. The barrel is 4" and they made the grip shorter. It comes with a 10 round mag to make it compact and a 13 rounder. I took my XD 45 to the range the other day and said to myself that I don't shoot this one enough. I know why thay made it gun of the year. It's going to be interesting to see if I will like the HK USP better.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

My son in laws got one of them XD.45 with the 5" barrel and it is a shooting machine. He does a fine job with it, but it's a little off for me. Small hands and old weak arms. I enjoy shooting it but I couldn't ever think of carrying it. A smaller one I would like to see.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, we have one of those for sale right now and I can tell you, not one person noticed it was the "compact" version. And whenever anyone says "compact" XD45, they even do the finger quotes. It really doesn't appear that much smaller than the full size.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

They did say a 4 inch barrel. That doesn"t seem compact to me either.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, they have those two full sizes, and one has a 4", so why didn't they make it more like the subcompact XDs? That would make sense.


----------

